# Profinet und Ethernet



## Gerri3d (26 Februar 2019)

Hallo ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Profinet:

- Gibt es verschiedene Profinet-Typen (Real Time, etc)
- Kann man Profinet und Ethernet über dasselbe Lan Kabel betreiben? (Ich denke mit Profinet switch geht das)
Gibt es eine gute Doku die das Thema behandelt?

lg
GDd


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Februar 2019)

ProfiNet läuft auf der Physik von EtherNet.
Du kannst also Office-Netz (ich denke, das meinst du hier) und die dezentrale Perepherie über das gleiche LAN-Kabel laufen lassen - etwas Anderes ist es ob du es auch machen solltest ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerri3d (26 Februar 2019)

iDr sind Anlagenbus und Terminalbus getrennt. Ich habe nun  herausgelesen dass Profinet und LAN bei verwendung eines Profinet Switches die Profinet Telegramme, also die Maschinendaten priorisiert.

zB kommunikation zum Peripherie über Profinet und weiters Kommunikation zu einem Panel über LAN


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (27 Februar 2019)

Hallo Gerid3d,

wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigt. Grundsätzlich geht das. Man kann unterschiedliche Protokolle über das Ethernetkabel schicken. Es ist allerdings *nicht *zu empfehlen, das es immer wieder zu Problemen führt. 
Zu Fragen der Doku, schau hier mal: https://www.profibus.com/download/?tx_solr[filter][0]=technology:PROFINET
https://i-v-g.de/
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Indu-Sol (27 Februar 2019)

Hallo Gerri3d,

derzeit kann man von 2 PROFINET Typen sprechen: RT (Real Time) und IRT (Isochronous Real Time).

 [FONT=&quot]PROFINET ist ein ETHERNET Protokoll und Sie können die Busprotokolle über ein und dasselbe Netzwerkkabel laufen lassen. Wollen Sie Ihre Anlage erweitern und ein neues Netzwerk planen? Hier gibt es einiges zu beachten. Z.B. bezüglich der Netzlast: das Datenaufkommen erhöht sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen stark durch große TCP/IP Datenpakete z.B. von einer Kamera. Hier ist u.a. ein managed Switch empfehlenswert. Er priorisiert den Ethernet-/PROFINET Verkehr, damit es nicht zu Jitter und im schlechtesten Fall zum Produktionsstillstand kommt.

Zu dem Thema gibt es 2 sehr gute Erklärvideos: www.indu-sol.com/profinet-film und www.indu-sol.com/switch-film 
Auch diese Broschüre erklärt wichtige Zusammenhänge in Sachen PROFINET: https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/fullscreen/54836829/profinet-prospekt-indu-sol-gmbh

Scheuen Sie sich nicht uns einfach anzurufen bei weiteren Fragen.

MfG
Jürgen Kögler
[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## ChristophD (27 Februar 2019)

Hi,

@Indu-Sol
Das ist leider nicht ganz korrekt.
Was du unterscheidest in deiner Aussage sind die 2 Klassen bei PROFINET IO!
Es gibt aber neben PROFINET IO auch noch PROFINET CBA, das wäre dann die 2 Typen 


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

Hi,

ich glaube die Profinet Pakete, werden im Netz priorisiert behandelt, wie beim VoIP.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.1Q#Funktionsweise_nach_IEEE_802.1Q

Jedenfalls muss man wohl bei Cisco Switchen das VoIP einschalten, sonst werden Profinet IO Pakete nicht weitergeleitet.

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## Gerri3d (27 Februar 2019)

Bahnhof :sm21:


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2019)

Ist eigentlich auch egal - das muß man nicht zwangsläugig verstehen - bloß dies :


Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Man kann unterschiedliche Protokolle über das Ethernetkabel schicken. Es ist allerdings *nicht *zu empfehlen, das es immer wieder zu Problemen führt.


Man beachte das fettgeschriebene NICHT - das deckt sich 1:1 mit meiner Erfahrung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Indu-Sol (27 Februar 2019)

@Gerri3d
Im Grunde gehen die ganzen Kommentare hier sehr in die Tiefe. Wir können Ihnen nur genauere Empfehlungen geben, wenn wir wissen, was genau Sie planen. Rufen Sie uns gern unverbindlich an. Hier auch nochmal der Tipp die oben genannten Videos und die Broschüre anzuschauen.

@ChristophD


> Was du unterscheidest in deiner Aussage sind die 2 Klassen bei PROFINET IO!
> Es gibt aber neben PROFINET IO auch noch PROFINET CBA, das wäre dann die 2 Typen
> :wink:



  Du hast grundlegend recht, jedoch wird PROFINET CBA inzwischen nirgendwo mehr genutzt und unterstützt. 

@Larry Laffer und Hans-Ludwig: 


> Man kann unterschiedliche Protokolle über das Ethernetkabel schicken. Es ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen, das es immer wieder zu Problemen führt.


In gewissem Maße kann und sollte man *nicht verhindern*, dass PROFINET und andere Protokolle über das gleiche Kabel geleitet werden. Dies dient z.B. der Erfassung von weiteren Informationen via OPC,  SNMP usw. oder zur Visualisierung des Maschinen/Anlagen Zustandes (siehe Abb.). Hier ist eine sinnvolle Netzwerkstruktur inkl. leistungsfähiger Switche eine Grundvoraussetzung für einen reibungslosen Betrieb. 




@Eleu



> Jedenfalls muss man wohl bei Cisco Switchen das VoIP einschalten, sonst werden Profinet IO Pakete nicht weitergeleitet.


VoIP muss nicht aktiviert werden. PROFINET nutzt die Priorisierung nach 802.1Q VLAN-Tag und kann bei bestimmten Switchen unter den Punkt Quality of Service kurz QoS konfiguriert werden. Im Falle von PROFINET RT Frames wird die Priorität 6 von insgesamt 7 genutzt. Wird dies nicht von den Switchen unterstützt, werden die Pakete dennoch weitergeleitet, jedoch nicht priorisiert.


----------



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> VoIP muss nicht aktiviert werden. PROFINET nutzt die Priorisierung nach 802.1Q VLAN-Tag und kann bei bestimmten Switchen unter den Punkt Quality of Service kurz QoS konfiguriert werden. Im Falle von PROFINET RT Frames wird die Priorität 6 von insgesamt 7 genutzt. Wird dies nicht von den Switchen unterstützt, werden die Pakete dennoch weitergeleitet, jedoch nicht priorisiert.



Hallo,
da musst du mal hier ganz schwer gucken:

https://support.industry.siemens.co...-mit-cisco-switches/15897/?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2019)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> In gewissem Maße kann und sollte man *nicht verhindern*, dass PROFINET und andere Protokolle über das gleiche Kabel geleitet werden. Dies dient z.B. der Erfassung von weiteren Informationen via OPC,  SNMP usw. oder zur Visualisierung des Maschinen/Anlagen Zustandes (siehe Abb.). Hier ist eine sinnvolle Netzwerkstruktur inkl. leistungsfähiger Switche eine Grundvoraussetzung für einen reibungslosen Betrieb.



Sorry ... sehe ich (wegen der einen oder anderen gemachten *Erfahrung*) komplett anders.
Aus meiner Sicht (und da bin ich scheint es auch nicht so ganz alleine) sollte man unter allen Umständen für eine *vernünftige *Topologie sorgen und genau dies verhindern ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

